# Problème iPad2 avec itunes



## Alex1806 (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous, j'ai acheter un ipad2 pour l'anniversaire de ma copine et depuis hier j'ai un petit problème, je vous explique. J'ai télécharger la dernière version de itunes (11) et lors de la connexion de l'iPad, itunes le reconnais mais en revanche je n'ai accès a aucunes infos. Je clique sur mon iPad et les onglets "info" "musique" "photo" reste figée. J'ai chercher le problème mais en vain... J'aurais tendance à pensée que la cause de ce problème et dût au fait que l'ordinateur en question est un eeepc et peu être n'as il pas assez de pêche pour itunes ? mais pourtant itunes c'est installer sans problème... Si quelqu'un qui si connais pourrais me donner son avis je vous en serait super reconnaissant! Merci


----------

